# New Shark Rack



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Check out my new shark rack built by JohnnyReb. Another satisfied customer


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice, congrats!


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

Looks good!!!

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

That looks great!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

Just out of curiosity, why are these surf racks so high? That is a really nice rack.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

That thing looks nice!



spot light fisherman said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are these surf racks so high? That is a really nice rack.


To keep the lines up high so they wont rub on the sandbars and so some one can stand on top of the rack to hold and poor the beer into the beer bongs.

:brew:


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

spot light fisherman said:


> Just out of curiosity, why are these surf racks so high? That is a really nice rack.


Thanks. Good question. The legs are tall so I can fit 2 crossbars under the platform to be used as rod holders during transport (the front xbar is not on yet). The rod holders are fairly tall because I'm a tall guy and they fit me perfect.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> That thing looks nice!
> 
> To keep the lines up high so they wont rub on the sandbars and so some one can stand on top of the rack to hold and poor the beer into the beer bongs.
> 
> :brew:


X2!


----------



## "Spanish Fly" (Jun 14, 2004)

WHAT said:


> so some one can stand on top of the rack to hold and pour the beer into the beer bongs.
> 
> :brew:


Ahhh now that makes a lot of sense. Lol. They really are nice racks.


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

*sharp rac*

I thought they were for cleavage observation!


----------



## redfish_slayer1 (Apr 2, 2013)

That looks freaking awesome!


----------



## G Love (Apr 16, 2013)

Awesome! Looks like what I varmint hunt out of!


----------



## railcar (Apr 15, 2011)

fishhawkxxx said:


> I thought they were for cleavage observation!


 works great for that to


----------



## fishhawkxxx (Jul 7, 2012)

couldnt you take an old ladderer rack and make a platform?


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Is the rack one piece or does it come apart?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

WHAT said:


> Is the rack one piece or does it come apart?


The top rails slide off leaving the platform and legs as 1 piece which are bolted onto the truck bed rails.


----------



## HuntinforTail (Mar 29, 2011)

WHAT said:


> To keep the lines up high so they wont rub on the sandbars and so some one can stand on top of the rack to hold and poor the beer into the beer bongs. :brew:


:cheers::walkingsm



surfguy said:


> Check out my new shark rack built by JohnnyReb. Another satisfied customer


It came out really nice Ron. He did a good job for ya. Time to break it in


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

Here's a close up with the top rails removed revealing the 1" corner pegs.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

HuntinforTail said:


> :cheers::walkingsm
> 
> It came out really nice Ron. He did a good job for ya. Time to break it in


I hear ya Chris.


----------



## jagarcia10 (Mar 10, 2011)

I see. Looks like this weekend could be the weekend to try it out!


:bounce:


----------



## Beeracuda (Mar 24, 2006)

Sweet rack!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

I thought I would never tell a guy that he had a "nice rack"! 

Did you make it yourself?


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

[email protected] said:


> I thought I would never tell a guy that he had a "nice rack"!
> 
> Did you make it yourself?


HaHa. Thanks! Welded by JohnnyReb in CC. I added the plywood platform, rod holders and did all the painting.


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks nice, is wide enough that you can put a tent cot on top?


----------



## MudSharker (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks great Ron!!! Hopefully we can put our racks to good use soon!!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

troutless said:


> Looks nice, is wide enough that you can put a tent cot on top?


It would have to be 2' longer over the truck cab to accomodate my oversized tentcot which would probably result in warpage.


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

So, here are a few pics from the drawing board and JOHNNYREB knockin it out (Thanks Man!) to the sand this weekend. It's solid, no doubt.


----------



## JOHNNYREB (Apr 20, 2006)

Looking good Ron!...Glad ya like it.


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

wheres the ladder


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

dbarham said:


> wheres the ladder


I just added the ladder with my new to me (red) truck. Before the ladder, I would just climb up the back of the tailgate.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Sweet. I can think of several gadgets I'd add though, such as a spotlight, lantern hook, gravity-fed 5 gallon shower...you have all sorts of options with that thing!


----------



## surfguy (May 17, 2011)

monkeyman1 said:


> Sweet. I can think of several gadgets I'd add though, such as a spotlight, lantern hook, gravity-fed 5 gallon shower...you have all sorts of options with that thing!


Actually, all those options are in the works. :work:


----------

